# iPhone 7 Plus en Angleterre ?



## yodu29 (17 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Heureux possesseur d'un Galaxy Note 4, j'ai un éclat sur mon écran et alors que je me dirigeais vers un Galaxy Note 7, le problème de la batterie est survenu ...

Je cherche donc un autre téléphone répondant à mon besoin :
- grand écran (au moins 5,5 pouces)
- très réactif (à priori plutôt haut de gamme donc ...)
- bon appareil photo
- étanche
- si possible un peu design.

Je n'ai jamais eu d'iPhone et pour être honnête, je n'ai jamais beaucoup apprécié Apple, à cause des prix excessifs et de la communication "nous sommes les meilleurs".

Mais bon ... j'ai quand même un iPad 2 qui me sert toujours et j'avoue que je suis agréablement surpris de la qualité, à long terme, du produit.
J'en suis toujours satisfait (iOs 9).

L'iPhone 7 Plus me tente pas mal en termes de spécs techniques même si le prix est ... très élevé.

J'ai deux questions :
- le passage d'Android vers iOs, sur un smartphone, n'est-il pas trop méchant ? j'ai peur d'être "déçu" de l'interface non modifiable (launcher et thèmes sur Android et les widgets) ...
- une version achetée au Royaume-Uni sera-t-elle utilisable normalement en France ?

Je vais me rendre à Londres d'ici la fin du mois et en 32 Gb, il coûte 719 livres, soit un peu moins de 800€ (1 livre = 1,109 €).
C'est 110€ de moins que le prix en France.
La compatibilité est-elle la même (fréquences 3G, 4G, LTE) ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## yodu29 (19 Octobre 2016)

Hello,

Personne n'a d'idée concernant la compatibilité des réseaux ?


----------



## Chadwan (19 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Si l'on s'en tient à la page d'information pour iPhone 7 et 7 plus concernant les bandes LTE (www.apple.com/iphone/LTE/#iphone-7-iphone-7-plus) on peut voir que le modèle dispo en Angleterre (A1778 pour iPhone 7 et A1784 pour iPhone 7 plus) est aussi celui dispo en France. Du coup, je pense que tu n'auras aucun souci de compatibilité. Par contre, si tu le prends chez un opérateur, penses bien à le faire débloquer avant. Si tu le prends en Apple Store, alors pas de soucis !


----------



## yodu29 (19 Octobre 2016)

Super, c'est exactement le genre d'information que je cherchais ... sans réussir à la trouver !
Merci beaucoup.

L'idée était d'aller à l'Apple Store de Covent Garden pour l'acheter ... mais visiblement, ils sont en rupture et il faut attendre 3-4 semaines, donc ça risque d'être compliqué ^^

Ensuite, il faudrait sans doute que j'achète un adaptateur français mais au final, financièrement, ça reste intéressant.

L'interface, très peu personnalisable, ne vous dérange pas ? On s'y fait même quand on arrive du monde Android ?


----------



## Chadwan (19 Octobre 2016)

Personnellement, je suis assez mal placé pour répondre étant donné que je suis dans le monde iOS depuis l'iPhone 3G. Je n'ai jamais eu de smartphone Android. Je n'ai que rarement eu l'occasion d'en utiliser mais de ce que j'ai lu, certaines marques de smartphone Android proposent des interfaces proches d'iOS. Pour le Note 4, ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas (il me semble...). Le mieux serait d'aller le tester un peu dans un Apple Store ou magasin spécialisé où l'iPhone n'a pas de protection antivol énorme. Ainsi, il sera plus facile de se faire une idée sur l'interface iOS. Il existe aussi des sites/blogs qui parlent d'expérience d'utilisateurs Android passant sur iOS etc. Si vous voulez un grand smartphone performant sans changer d'OS, le OnePlus 3 peut être une excellente affaire sinon, pour 399€...


----------



## yodu29 (19 Octobre 2016)

Si on va par là, il y a aussi le Mi5s de Xiaomi, le Pixel XL de Google ou même le S7 Edge, à des prix très variés.

Mais quelque part, je me laisserais bien tenter par l'iPhone, ne serait-ce que pour les 4 ans de "support" pour les mises à jour.
Sur Android, on a l'impression, selon les marques, qu'après deux ans, la mise à jour consiste à acheter un nouveau téléphone ^_^

Bref, puisqu'il semble être compatible, je me rendrai à l'Apple Store de Covent Garden pour voir s'ils en ont.
Je le testerai et si ça match entre lui et moi, je l'achèterai ^_^

Merci !


----------



## yodu29 (10 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Petit suivi du topic.
J'ai testé l'iPhone 7 Plus dans l'Apple Store de Covent Garden, qui au passage est très sympa.

L'appareil est très joli. Il répond bien.

Mais :
- il n'y en avait pas en stock (Regent Street non plus)
- la partie photo n'est pas "si révolutionnaire" que ça par rapport à mon Note 4,
- l'iPhone 7 Plus a un écran de 5,5 pouces et il est plus grand que mon Note 4 de 5,7 pouces.

Merci pour vos avis et remarques mais même si le design et la réactivité sont des points importants, le prix, même en livres, est, je trouve trop élevé.

L'an prochain peut-être ...


----------

